
NVIDIA reaches settlement in class action suit affecting Apple, Dell, HP laptops - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/30/nvidia-reaches-settlement-in-class-action-suit-affecting-apple/
======
kls
Wow great info, I did not even know that this was going on, I have one of the
affected models, thanks for the info.

